# One Dog vs. Two



## luvmylizi (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all, 

I currently have a two year old maltese male and he is the absolute LOVE of my life. He was a little over one year old when I got him from a breeder. The breeder was going to use him in her breeding program but his bite went off. He is the most wonderful, sweet and loving dog. It may be just typical of the breed but he is relatively needy and I am wondering if getting a second maltese may help his nerves. Obviously he is very attached to me (which I love) but if I am out of sight for a even a moment he gets very anxious and upset. Thankfully I work from home and can be with him most of the time.

Would another dog (a companion) be comforting to him? He LOVES other dogs. I take him on play dates and to the dog park twice a week so he can get some social interaction (some fun sniffs!) Can someone lend me some insight on the benefits of two vs. one maltese?

Thanks,

Linda


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Hi!! Welcome to SM! Who did you get your little guy from? Have you talked to your breeder about if a second baby would help?

personally, when i got my first maltese, I never thought I'd have more than one. Boy, has my opinion changed! I love having multiple maltese. I'm not sure if it would 'solve' your problems but I don't think it will make the situation worse (unless they both have seperation anxiety!) 

Where in california do you live? I'm in the central valley (by Fresno)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I agree with Stacy, adding another malt may not "fix" your problem. You might even end up with two needy pups! 

I have two because I love the breed and I wanted another one. They do adore each other and that is priceless. Only Now when I want to take just one pup out with me, the other acts like their little heart is being ripped out. So, then later I ended up adopting a silly little puppy mill rescue yorkie (who I adore) - secretly... I was thinking, hey, now I can take one out at a time...  ....WRONG! It only leaves two broken hearts watching me leave....

Two malts are better than one - but I wouldn't get another one just "to keep your little guy company".....you should really want to get another one first.

oh, whoops....Welcome to Spoiled Maltese!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Oct 14 2008, 06:40 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650346


> Hi!! Welcome to SM! Who did you get your little guy from? Have you talked to your breeder about if a second baby would help?
> 
> personally, when i got my first maltese, I never thought I'd have more than one. Boy, has my opinion changed! I love having multiple maltese. I'm not sure if it would 'solve' your problems but I don't think it will make the situation worse (unless they both have seperation anxiety!)
> 
> Where in california do you live? I'm in the central valley (by Fresno)[/B]



I'm with Bella all the way................................

Having two is just incredible and right now I don't have any , but I loved it when I had two.

My Flakey had seperation anxiety, and we consulted the vet, when he was 3, and the vet suggested a playmate. My Flakey was just like your little boy, HE LOVED other dogs, ( as long as they were not bigget then he was). The moment I got Tina Marie, Flakey's anxiety....poof went away, and he immedialtey took on the big brother roll.

Tina Marie passed at the age of 7 ( way too early - kidney failure), and Flakey was devesated. We were so blessed to soon after adopt my sweet baby Kara. They bonded and loved each other so much. When Flakey passed away at age 15, Kara, although she loved him so much, took on the role of Queen Bee, and wanted nothing to do with anything 4 legged. She was happy and content being Ms. It . 

Baby girl Kara, just passed away August 21.

My husband and my plan is to adopt 2 again. Perhaps one first, to get the little baby acclimated, and then soon after adopt another one. We also would LOVE to have littermates.

Just from my experience, it is incredible having two. There really are no words to describe it. And especially since your little guy loves other dogs, he would probably be so happy getting a little sibling.
To me, it wasn't any more work, just double the love. Honeslty.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## bruinkoala (Aug 18, 2005)

we got mocha so bruno will have a companion. i also work from home and when im in my office workign 8 hours, all he does was sleep or walk around a bit. since we got mocha, they play A LOT! also bruno would NOT sleep by himself in his doggy bed, right when we got mocha, he was able to sleep in his own bed with no problem, as long as he was with her. now they are inseparable! i love having 2 dogs and wouldn't change it. i can tell bruno is much happier. before mocha, we would take him to the dog park to play with other dogs, he loved it and would try to play with every single dog. now, he doesn't bother getting familar with all the dogs, he jsut wants to run around and play fetch. i think he knows that mocha is with him 24/7 so he doesn't have the need to play with every dog he sees. 

good luck on what you decide.


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

We have 2 maltese. It was the best thing we ever did. We got Roxie at 10 weeks and she was the love of the house. But alot of times I would watch her and think, she needs someone to play with and run around with. She went to day care everyday but it was at home at night when I would be busy with my skin kid that I would think that. When Roxie was almost 2 we got Ruby. We got her because I wanted another one, but we got her mostly for Roxie.

They are best of friends. It took a few months for Roxie to be okay with sharing her stuff. She was always a good big sister though. Never snapped or bit or anything. Would growl to let Ruby know who was boss, but now, they play and play and play. It is the cutest thing. Warms your heart to no end.

Now thinking back, I don't think I would want just one at a time again. 2 is just too much fun. Not more work, just like allheart said, more love.

Good luck and welcome to SM


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

We have two malts as well. Jack & Jill were the last two of their litter. I went from never having a dog in my life to suddenly having two. I don't have the luxury of working from home - I work at a college so I can't even bring them to work with me. So I love the fact that they have each other when I'm not home. They love, play, fight, and love again. I don't know what I would have done if I just had one. The thought of leaving one at home all by him/herself breaks my heart - it's difficult enough with the two!
Best of luck to you - I think it'll be wonderful!


----------



## BABYSNOWY (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive had Snowy for 3 months and always wanted to get her a little companion....finally last week I got Icybella who is just adorable....Snowy at first was very excited but these last few days i have noticed her a little down...im not sure if its because she is about to go in heat or is because of having another dog at the house that makes her feel she not the only one anymore....hopefully she will grow out of it because I just love having them both


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Don't count on another dog reducing the nerves or anxiety. Usually, a new puppy feeds off what the other dog in the house does...don't want to make two nervous dogs. I would either find a behaviorist and work through the anxiety before getting the pup OR opt to get a confident adult.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Oct 15 2008, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650720


> Ive had Snowy for 3 months and always wanted to get her a little companion....finally last week I got Icybella who is just adorable....Snowy at first was very excited but these last few days i have noticed her a little down...im not sure if its because she is about to go in heat or is because of having another dog at the house that makes her feel she not the only one anymore....hopefully she will grow out of it because I just love having them both[/B]



I think you are just being an over worried loving Mommy. Lord knows I don't know anything about babies being in heat....but maybe all the extra playing and activity with her knew sibling, tired her out a little bit. I'm sure she's fine Mommy . You worry, just like me and my husband. Remember, she's getting extra playtime, she'll be back to her little sweet self again.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

I love having two but Kaia is very lovable and obedient Gucci is one big ball of energy. They get along greaqt but if miss mamn doesnt want to be bothered she lets him know in no uncertian terms!! She is younger just made a year and he will be three in December but he is definately more hyper!! The only problem I have is Kaia just started chewing everything she can and I dont understand why!!

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 15 2008, 03:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650779


> QUOTE (BABYSNOWY @ Oct 15 2008, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=650720





> Ive had Snowy for 3 months and always wanted to get her a little companion....finally last week I got Icybella who is just adorable....Snowy at first was very excited but these last few days i have noticed her a little down...im not sure if its because she is about to go in heat or is because of having another dog at the house that makes her feel she not the only one anymore....hopefully she will grow out of it because I just love having them both[/B]



I think you are just being an over worried loving Mommy. Lord knows I don't know anything about babies being in heat....but maybe all the extra playing and activity with her knew sibling, tired her out a little bit. I'm sure she's fine Mommy . You worry, just like me and my husband. Remember, she's getting extra playtime, she'll be back to her little sweet self again.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## luvmylizi (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you all SO MUCH for your wonderful and helpful advise. This website has been so good to us already (posts on dry skin flaking and reverse coughing told me what numerous trips to the vet have not!). I am such an over protective mommy and just want my little guys happiness more than anything. I am definitely going to get a second dog later on down the road for us both. It's amazing that one little guy could bring a person so much joy. My little dog and I both have a lot of love to share with a future new addition. I will keep you all informed with updates.

Thanks again for the warm welcome. I am so glad to be here :biggrin:


----------

